# Seattle area help: need to borrow Spark crampons



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey guys, if any of you in the Seattle area have a set of Spark R&D crampons and are willing to let me borrow them for my Chamonix trip, let me know! You'll be rewarded with beers! Shoot me a PM, hoping to pick them up today or early tomorrow.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

DrnknZag said:


> Hey guys, if any of you in the Seattle area have a set of Spark R&D crampons and are willing to let me borrow them for my Chamonix trip, let me know! You'll be rewarded with beers! Shoot me a PM, hoping to pick them up today or early tomorrow.


I would let you borrow mine because I won't need them for a while but I don't think I can get them to Seattle from Indiana by tomorrow morning.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would ship you mine, not sure if the time frame works for you.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Picked up the last set at REI. Figured id eventually need my own set anyway.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha, good call! Though you are going to want to punch me in the face for saying this. You are probably going to want to invest in the Tesla bindings by next season. They are a serious upgrade. Of course the current crampons don't work with that system, so you'll need to buy another set. Now I've got four sets of crampons. Anyone want a Voile set of crampons? I'll sell them to you for a ridiculously cheap price...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Honestly I've been actually avoiding checking the Tesla system out in person because I KNOW I'll have to buy them on the spot haha. If I upgrade next season, I'll buy the whole binding not just the upgrade kit so I can sell the whole package.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, buy the whole binding. You need to get the touring plates and brackets for it anyway. LT set up will not work with it. It is a complete redesign, and damn is it a great upgrade. Changing over is just that much quicker when you don't have to fiddle with pins. Touring is much improved too. Especially on the sketchy side hilling type of terrain. The extra wide touring brackets give a lot more support. I am having a little trouble with the new design. It is more from touring for over a decade with the riser on the board instead of under the binding than anything. I think I have the best way to deploy and raise them back up figured out, but only time will tell.


----------

